# taking a Logan 12" apart to move



## Investigator (Aug 22, 2017)

I have a 2557vh that I need to move.  My thought is to separate the lathe itself from the cabinet and move it in 2 pieces.  I am wondering if anyone sees an issue doing it this way?


----------



## dlane (Aug 22, 2017)

Is it an under drive ? If so you may have to cut the belt, other than that should be no issues that I could imagine, although I don't know that lathe.


----------



## Investigator (Aug 23, 2017)

It is an underdrive, with what I think is called a "Reeves drive".  It has a handle to dial the speed up or down.


----------



## JR49 (Aug 23, 2017)

Investigator, the V-belts on that lathe can be changed without disassembling any other parts of the lathe.  So, although I have never done it, separating the lathe from the base should be pretty straight forward.  Do you have the manual?  If not,  PM me with your Email add. and I will send you a PDF copy.  Actually, I think I put it in the Downloads section.  Good luck with the move,   JR49


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 23, 2017)

JR,

Logan 2557 manual isn't in DOWNLOADS.  But you are welcome to upload it if you have it.


----------



## Mister Ed (Aug 23, 2017)

JR49 said:


> Investigator, the V-belts on that lathe can be changed without disassembling any other parts of the lathe.  So, although I have never done it, separating the lathe from the base should be pretty straight forward.  Do you have the manual?  If not,  PM me with your Email add. and I will send you a PDF copy.  Actually, I think I put it in the Downloads section.  Good luck with the move,   JR49


I have read that in the manual, but on mine you need to at least take apart one end of the jackshaft to completely remove the belt. Maybe they changed designs somewhere along the 25xx series production.  IF you have that manual in PDF ... please post it. I have hard copy ... but have much better luck reading (and looking at diagrams) on the computer.

Of course he doesn't even need to remove the belt completely ... just has to have enough slack (raise the motor and the jackshaft) to take it off the top pulley and pull into cabinet.


----------



## JR49 (Aug 23, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> JR,
> 
> Logan 2557 manual isn't in DOWNLOADS.  But you are welcome to upload it if you have it.


Will put it in the downloads latter tonight, or tomorrow at the latest.   JR49


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 24, 2017)

OK.  Thanks.


----------



## JR49 (Aug 24, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> OK.  Thanks.



   wa5cab, or anyone more computer savy than this old man, I'm afraid I'm gonna need a short tutorial.  I put a different manual in Downloads over a year ago and as I recall I had no problems.  I tried last night and was lost, I put the name and short description in but then it wanted another longer description (what can I say-its a manual), anyway, that's as far as I got, I tried clicking all the options, but kept getting an error message.  Please help,  JR49


----------



## RandyM (Aug 24, 2017)

JR49 said:


> wa5cab, or anyone more computer savy than this old man, I'm afraid I'm gonna need a short tutorial.  I put a different manual in Downloads over a year ago and as I recall I had no problems.  I tried last night and was lost, I put the name and short description in but then it wanted another longer description (what can I say-its a manual), anyway, that's as far as I got, I tried clicking all the options, but kept getting an error message.  Please help,  JR49



Here is a link that may help you. Let's start here first.

How to use Hobby Machinist Downloads


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 24, 2017)

JR,

There is a screed on using DOWNLOADS in the Sticky area at the top of this Forum (and several other Fora including Site Help).  It also covers uploading.  But in a nutshell, Upload the file first and then copy and paste its filename into the title and tag-line.  The Version String will take care of itself  It is not a required field..  Put the description into Description (at least about 10 characters are required).  Ignore the fields below the description.  And save it.  That's all that there is to it.

FWIW, one reason for the extensive use of Categories is that DOWNLOADS (which was adapted from the Xenforo RESOURCES module) it totally lacking any SORT capability.  There are nearly 2000 files spread over 39 pages.  Finding anything would be almost impossible unless in had just been downloaded.


----------



## JR49 (Aug 25, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> JR,
> 
> There is a screed on using DOWNLOADS in the Sticky area at the top of this Forum



        All,  call me extremely frustrated !!!   I printed out the  instructions so that I would have them right in my hand as I tried this again.  I clicked on ADD DOWNLOADS, and got taken to a new page.  The directions say:  "it is generally best to upload the file first yada yada yada.  REALLY!   It then says  "click on UPLOAD YOUR FILE"  both myself and my wife spent over an hour looking, and I'm telling you   THERE IS NO "UPLOAD YOUR FILE" BUTTON TO CLICK ON !!!   If someone can tell me where this G&*^_#@%   D#$@*)_    button is, I would still be happy to do this, but right now, I'm going to bed.  GRRRRRRRRRR,    JR49
PS.   I sent the OP (Investigator) the manual using his email address and he replied that he got it.  I also uploaded a different manual to the Downloads back in 2015, so I'm not a complete idiot, its just that this new system is hard to figure out I guess.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 25, 2017)

JR,

As promised in the PM (where the server wouldn't let me do it...)


----------



## JR49 (Aug 25, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> As promised in the PM (where the server wouldn't let me do it...)



Well, I made it to the UPLOAD YOUR FILE button.  When I clicked it I got the box that I've seen hundreds of times, but when I opened the file that has all my machining PDF's the Logan manual was not there.  In the little box that has all the extensions, I chose "show all files", then the Logan manual file I was looking for showed up, along with some others that previously weren't showing.  I highlighted the Logan file, and clicked open.  the green "progress bar" popped on showing that it was indeed uploading, then it stopped and I got what you see in the screenshot


In case it's hard to see, it says "the uploaded file does not have an allowed extension".  Now, I actually bought this manual from Logan Actuator co. 4 or 5 years ago.  Could they have  used  some extension that makes it impossible to copy ?  Although, like I said before, I was able to send it to the OP, so whats up with that ?  JR49


----------



## JR49 (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey Investigator,  I feel like your thread has been taken over with all this Downloads stuff.  Please ask any other questions you may have about that 2557VH.  I have the exact same lathe, even down to the "VH" and although I've never taken it appart, and am fairly new to machining, I feel confident in my knowledge on the ins and outs of this particular lathe.    JR49


----------



## Investigator (Aug 25, 2017)

JR49 said:


> Hey Investigator,  I feel like your thread has been taken over with all this Downloads stuff.  Please ask any other questions you may have about that 2557VH.  I have the exact same lathe, even down to the "VH" and although I've never taken it appart, and am fairly new to machining, I feel confident in my knowledge on the ins and outs of this particular lathe.    JR49



Thanks, but it's not a problem with all the download info.  In fact I've been watching because while moving 'stuff' to go with the lathes I got I found some Logan paperwork.  Not sure yet exactly what it is, but looks like an instruction manual of sorts.  

I'm going to have to go back and look, since I haven't moved the lathe home yet, but from memory I think it has the double tool post on it.  Not sure if that is a good thing or not. 

I dont have a steady rest for it, and think I may want one.  Maybe that is a project to undertake one day.


----------



## Mister Ed (Aug 25, 2017)

One thing I was going to mention, If there is a Sunbelt Rentals around you ... see if they have a drop bed trailer. I used one for my 2557 ... slick deal. They have a couple of different kinds (least the one nearest me did) one style was an 6 or 8x12 and the rear dropped right to the ground, the front dropped a few inches ... but I only had a 10" rise over 12 foot. Pretty easy to load up with pipes. I even unloaded by myself.

They do have another type that the entire deck drops to the ground, so you only have a 3-4" rise.


----------



## Chuck K (Aug 26, 2017)

Am I wrong in thinking that the manual is copywrited material?  I know Scott Logan still sells them.


----------



## JR49 (Aug 27, 2017)

Chuck K said:


> Am I wrong in thinking that the manual is copywrited material?  I know Scott Logan still sells them.



    You're probably not wrong Chuck, although I really don't know.  I was thinking that's why the forum software wouldn't let me upload it.  I'm still hoping to hear from wa5cab about this.  I'm in an area (computer land) that I have never ventured before.  I want to be as helpful to the forum as I can, but am currently at a standstill unless I here from a moderator, or someone with more computer/internet knowledge than I have.   JR49


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 27, 2017)

JR,

Sorry for the response delay.  Things have been somewhat hectic down here.  Although we haven't flooded and haven't had any wind to speak of so no trees down.  

The copyright issue would be an issue.  If Logan still sells it, it probably is.

However, on the extension issue, what is the extension?  Your screen shot shows what I assume to be the file name but shows no extension.  I've never gotten this message myself so don't know for certain that the error message would show the extension.  But would assume that it would be.  So although I don't have a complete list of the currently allowed ones, I'm sure that "no extension" would not be on the list!  When you look at the manual, what program actually opens it?


----------

